# NBC Launches Three Local 24-Hour Channels



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*TV Spy*:


> *NBC Launching Three Local 24-Hour Channels*
> By Andrew Gauthier - 2 May 2011
> 
> Making good on a promise made to the FCC during merger talks, Comcast-NBC Universal is launching three 24-hour news channels at NBC O&Os in Miami, Dallas, and California.
> ...


More @ *MediaBistro.com*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> ...while LA's KNBC, San Francisco's KNTV, and San Diego's KNSD will work together to debut a 24-hour channel covering California.


Very interesting. Now if it's a digital subchannel in each market, I wonder if they can get Dish and DirecTV to carry it statewide?


----------

